# Atv cab



## sealcoater (Oct 31, 2009)

Felt sorry for my guys the last storm they pulled about 25 hours on the atv.They kept rotating but you get wet and cold real fast.Thinking about an enclosure, there between $120-800 might try a cheap one first,the only down fall would be keeping the soft plastic window clean enough to see.Let me know your thoughts


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I ran a soft Cab last year for the real real cold day's I had to Plow and it was Nice, temp was in the single digits or below and I stayed warmer plowing on the ATV then when I was out shoveling by hand.

I did make some mod's to my cab desgin to get away from the zippered entry door cause that was darn near impossible to get to zipper shut once you opened it.

also the Visibily took hit with the cab I'd say 20-40% less but If you already know your Plow area it really not a problem. Didn't have much trouble with the front or side windows fogging up either.

Pics of my Cab and Mods on my plowing saga link 3 pages up from were the link starts.


----------



## Sportsman500?? (Jan 11, 2009)

Ive got one for my lawn tractor and the snow does not stick to the windows or fog up.

I have no experience with these, but the second one looks nice.

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...ssories&psid=FROOGLE01&sid=IDx20070921x00003a

http://www.cabelas.com/p-0034458521827a.shtml

Just found this.. You said you could spend that much..
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20161&hasJS=true


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

This is the one I'd like to have but I can't see dumping 8 bills for it.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&cm_cat=&cm_pla=&cm_ite=netcon&rid=2146251080


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

ALC, I hear ya, I only paid $160.00 for the set up I have

It was over $400 new and mine was Never used just been stored in the box for 3 years.


----------

